# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Bizler kur'an a karşı ne kadar samimiyiz? Ona gerektiği kadar güveniyor muyuz? Yoksa.

## halukgta

Bizler öyle bir İslam yaşıyoruz ki, neredeyse Allah ne emrediyorsa tersini yapıyoruz. Elbette bunun nedeni, bizlerin Kuran ile direk bağlantı kurmadığımızdan kaynaklanıyor. Bir başka deyişle bizler, Kuran a karşı samimi değiliz. Samimi olan Allah ın sözlerine güvenir. SİZCE BİZLER ALLAH IN SÖZLERİNE/VAHYİNE, GEREKTİĞİ KADAR GÜVENİYORMUYUZ? Allah Kuran ın tamamına iman edip hayatına geçirmeyen, gerçek iman etmiş olmaz diye bizleri uyarır. Gelin bunu test edelim. Bakalım bizler başımızın üstünde tuttuğumuz, hatta canımızı dahi vereceğimizi söylediğimiz Kuran a karşı, İslam ı yaşarken nasıl davranıyoruz, tavrımız nedir?

Önce şunu unutmayalım, Kuran yoldan sapmış, atalarının inancını din diye yaşayan, rivayet ve sanı bilgilerle yoğrulmuş batıl inançları sona erdirmek için indirilmiştir. Kuran ayetleri o günkü toplumun yaptığı yanlışlara örnek vererek, bizlerinde aynı yanlışları yapmamamız gerektiğini bizlere anlatır. Örneğin Allah ın elçisi, Kuran ı o günkü topluma tebliğ etmeye çalışırken, yalnız Kuran ile yetinmek istemeyenleri nasıl uyarıyordu? KARŞILARINDA OKUNUP DURAN BIR KİTABI SANA İNDİRMİŞ OLMAMIZ ONLARA YETMİYOR MU? (Ankebut 51) Kuran ile yetinmek istemeyenlere, bakın Allah ne diyor. Sizce bu ayet bizleri ilgilendirmiyor mu? Sanırım ilgilendirmediğine inananlar var ki, cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı yanlışları, bizlerde yapıyoruz ve ne diyoruz? YALNIZ KURAN İLE İSLAM YAŞANMAZ. KURANDA HER BİLGİ, DETAYLI VERİLMEMİŞTİR, ÖZET BİLGİLER VARDIR. ATALARIMIZDAN NAKLEDİLEN RİVAYET İNANÇALRIMIZI YOK MU SAYACAĞIZ? 

Bu düşünce cahiliye toplumunun düşüncesidir, lütfen unutmayalım. Eğer bizler Allah, sizlere indirdiğim Kuran size yetmiyor mu dediği halde, bizler hala aynı yanlışı yapıyor da, Kuran imanımızı yaşamak adına bize yetmez diyor, atalarımızın inançlarını Kuran da göremediğimizde, Kuran ı detaysız ve yeterli görmüyorsak, BİZLER KURAN A KARŞI SAMİMİ DEĞİLİZ DEMEKTİR. SAMİMİYET ONA SORGUSUZ TESLİMİYETLE, GÜVENLE OLUR.

Çok ilginç değil mi, Allah Zuhruf 44. ayetinde, sizleri Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğim dediği halde, bizler bu ayetin gereğini yerine getirmiyor ve hatta bu gerçekleri bazı kardeşlerimize hatırlattığımızda, SİZ SÜNNET İNKARCISISINIZ, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN SÜNNETİNİ İNKAR EDİYORSUNUZ diyor da, İslam ın yalnız Kuran dan ibaret olmadığını, Allah ın elçisinin de dinde hükümler koyma yetkisinin olduğunu söylüyorsak, BİZLER ALLAH A VE AYETLERİNE GÜVENMİYORUZ DEMEKTİR. Sizce Allah, apaçık bir şekilde, sizleri Kuran dan sorumlu tutuyorum dedikten sonra, elçisine de dinde Kuran dışından hükümler koyma yetkisi verir mi? Hatırlatırım, Allah ne diyordu ayetinde? HÜKMÜME HİÇ KİMSEYİ ORTAK ETMEM. Bizler eğer Allah ın bunca apaçık hükümlerine gözlerimizi yummuş, dinde bölünmeyin sakın diyen Allah a inatla dinde bölünerek, birde bölünmekte zenginlik bereket vardır diyorsak, BİZLER ALLAH IN KİTABINA KARŞI GÜVENİMİZİ, SAYGIMIZI KAYBETMİŞİZ DEMEKTİR.

Allah elçisine deki kullarıma diye başlayıp, bakın ne söylemesini istiyordu hatırlayalım. BU KURAN BANA VAHYOLUNDU Kİ, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKESİ UYARAYIM. (Enam 19) Sizce Allah ın elçisi, bu emri Allah dan aldıktan sonra, yalnız Kuran ile değil de, kendiside dine kurallar, hükümler koymuş olabilir mi? Hakka suresi 44-45-46. ayetleri okuyan ve iman eden bir Müslüman, Allah ın elçisini bu konuda nasıl uyarıp, hatta tehdit ettiğini bilir ve Kuran dışından elçisinin tek kelime bile dine ilave etmeyeceğine inanır. EĞER O RESUL BİZİM ADIMIZA BİRTAKIM SÖZLER UYDURSAYDI, ONU ELİMİZLE YAKALAR, SONRA DA ONUN ŞAH DAMARINI KESERDİK. 

Bizlerin Kuran ile irtibatını kesenler, kendi hükümranlıklarını sürdürebilmek için, ne yazık ki toplumu Kuran ı anlayarak ve Allah ın emrettiği gibi düşünerek okumasını engellediler. Böylece bizlerin Kuran a sözde saygı gösteren ama özünde Kuran ile alakası olmayan toplumlar olmamızı sağladılar. Allah da Kuran gerçeklerinden uzaklaşıp, aklını kullanmadan batılın ardına düşenlere, Yunus suresi 100. Ayetin hükmünü gerçekleştiriyor. O, AKLINI KULLANMAYANLARA KÖTÜ BİR AZAB VERİR. Bu azabın nedeni, bizlerin Kuran a, Allah ın hükümlerine karşı samimi olmadığımızdan, gönülden güvenmediğimizden kaynaklandığını unutmayalım.

Lütfen unutmayalım, din adına fetvayı, hükmü veren yalnız Allah tır. Nisa 176. ayette Allah, elçisine bir konuda soru soran ve o konuda fetva isteyenlere, hemen Allah cevap veriyor ve fetvayı hükmü bizzat kendisi veriyor. Buna benzer örnekleri lütfen Kuran dan araştırınız. Bizlerin Kuran ile bağımızı kestikleri için, Allah ın uyarılarından da habersiz her söylenene inanıyoruz. Allah Ali İmran 78. ayetinde, bakın nasıl uyarıyor bizleri.

Ali İmran 78: Onlardan bir grup var ki, KİTAPTA OLMAYAN BİR ŞEYİ SİZ KİTAPTAN SANASINIZ DİYE, DİLLERİYLE KİTABI ÇARPITIRLAR ve Allah'tan olmadığı halde, Bu, Allah katındandır! derler, böylece bile bile ALLAH HAKKINDA YALANLAR UYDURURLAR. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Bu ayete iman eden samimi bir Müslüman, hala her şey Kuran da yoktur diyenlere inanır mı? İnanıyorsa, ya Kuran ile bağlantı kuramamıştır, ya da Kuran a karşı samimiyeti, güveni yok demektir. Hatırlatmak isterim, Allah emretmediği halde, bunlarda Allah katındandır, dinin emridir diyorsak, ALLAH A İFTİRA EDİYOR, ALLAH HAKKINDA YALAN SÖYLÜYORUZ DEMEKTİR.

Allah ın elçisinin vefatından sonra, insanların kısır çekişmeleri, bölünüp üstünlük sağlamaya çalışanların çabalarıyla, İslam Allah ın sınırları dışına taşındığı içindir ki, Kuran ı okuyan herkes kendi düşünce ve inançlarını Kuran a ilave etmeye çalıştıklarından, cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı gibi, farklı inançlar ortaya çıkardılar. SORUN ALLAH IN AYETLERİNİN, HERKEZİN ANLAYAMAYACAĞI ZOR OLUŞUNDA DEĞİL, KAFALARIMIZIN İÇİNDE OLUŞAN BATIL, ART NİYETLİ ZİHNİYETİNDE. Böylece bölünmüşlüğün sınırları alabildiğince büyüdü. Allah Nahl suresi 98. ayetinde, Kuran ı doğru anlamak istiyorsak, onu okumaya başlamadan önce, şeytanın bizlere dayattığı batılı, hurafeyi terk edip yalnız Allah a, yani yalnız Kuran a sığınmamızı, onun hükümlerine önce teslim olmamızı emrediyor. Bizler ne yazık ki bu gerçeği fark edemediğimiz için, Kuran ı anlayamıyoruz, her okuyan farklı anlıyor böylece, ona gereken saygıyı gösteremiyoruz. Batıl ve yanlış inançlarımızla ayetleri yoğurup, anlamaya çalışırsak, her okuyan elbette farklı anlayacaktır. Topluma bu ayetin gerçek anlamı anlatılmadı ve Kuran okumaya başlamadan önce, EUZU BİLLAHİ MİNEŞŞEYTANİRRACİM diye başlayarak okunmalıdır, diyor ayet, dediği anlatıldı. İşte gerçekler ayetlerin anlamları ile oynanarak, böyle gizleniyor. Öyle olunca da Kuran a SÖZDE saygı gösteren, ama ÖZÜNDE Kuran ile ilgisi olmayan, Kuran ı hiç anlayamayan, Müslüman toplumlar olduk.

Kuran Allah ın sünnetine, yani onun çizdiği yolda bizlerin yürümesini emreder. Onun dışında hiçbir yaratılmış beşerin, dinde sünnet yani yol- yöntem dine ilave etmesi, ya da farklı bir sünnet/yol çizmesinin mümkün olmadığını Allah, birçok ayetinde bizlere bildirir. Allah elçisinin yetki ve sorumluluklarını bizlere bildirirken, şu örnekleri verir. RESULE DÜŞEN APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. (Ankebut 18) BİZ RESULLERİ, SADECE MÜJDELEYİCİLER VE UYARICILAR OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. (Kehf 56) BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Ahkaf 9 ). Bu ayetlere iman ettiğini söyleyen bir Müslüman, hala nasıl olurda Allah ın elçisinin de Kuran ın dışında koyduğu hükümler yani sünneti vardır, onlara da uymamız gerekir diye inanırız. Tüm bu uyarılardan sonra, Peygamberimizin Allah ın dinde hüküm ortağı olduğuna inanıyorsak, BİZLER KURAN A SAYGIMIZI KAYBETMİŞ, SAMİMİYET EKSİKLİĞİMİZ VAR DEMEKTİR. KURAN A KARŞI SAMİMİ OLMAYAN, ONDAN ASLA FAYDALANAMAZ.

Son bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Gözlerinde perde olmayan, kulakları ve gönlü mühürlenmemiş Müslüman, tüm gerçekleri görecektir. Allah Araf suresi 203. ayetinde, günümüzde büyük hatalar yaparak, Allah ın elçisinin de hükümler koyacağına inanan kardeşlerimizi, aslında bakın Allah nasıl uyarıyor.
Araf 203: Onlara bir ayet getirmediğin zaman, SEN BİR TANE DERLESEYDİN YA! DERLER. De ki: BEN ANCAK RABBİM TARAFINDAN BANA VAHYOLUNANA UYARIM. Bu kitap, Rabbinizden gelen göz açıcı belgeler olup, inanmış bir topluma rehber ve rahmettir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)
Değerli kardeşlerim, uzun gibi gördüğümüz hayat, yaşam çok kısa. Bir su gibi akıp geçiyor. Hesap günü pişman olmak istemiyorsak, elde Kuran onu anlayarak, düşünerek okuyalım ve hayatımıza geçirelim, imtihan böyle verilir. Başkaların emin olmadığımız sözleriyle değil. Bakın cahiliye toplumu, Allah ın elçisine ne diyor ve O nasıl bir cevap veriyor. Aynı yanlış ne yazık ki günümüzde bizler yapıyoruz. ALLAH AYETLERİ İLE UYARIYOR VE SAKIN AYNI YANLIŞLARI YAPMAYIN DEDİĞİ HALDE, BİZLER AYNI YANLIŞLARI YAPMAKTA ISRAR EDİYORUZ. 

Lütfen şunu unutmayalım. Allah bizleri yalnız Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğine hükmettiğini bildiriyor ayetinde. SİZCE ALLAH BU SÖZÜNDEN, HÂŞÂ CAYARMI? CAYMAZ DİYORSANIZ, LÜTFEN YALNIZ KURAN IN İPİNE SARILALIM. Geleneklerin, beşeri fıkıh inancının, mezheplerin dine ilavelerini Kuran da göremediğimizde, bilelim ki onlar Allah ın emri değildir, onlar olmasaydı İslam yaşanmazdı demeyelim. Kuran a ters düşmeyenleri isteyen yaşayabilir, ama onun onaylamadığı, hatta ters düştüğü her ne varsa, HAYATIMIZDAN ÇIKARTALIM. İNANIN BUNUN HESABINI VEREMEYİZ. SİZCE EN GARANTİ OLAN YOL/SÜNNET BU DEĞİL MİDİR?

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

